

Why I picked AngularJS? - dansiepen
https://markwillcollins.silvrback.com/why-i-picked-angularjs-backing-the-google-horse

======
Furzel
I have no idea how close the chrome/chromium and the angular dev teams are but
this is clearly a great synergy.

This is an interesting time for the browser / web framework duo, I wonder what
would happen if chrome/angular become really faster but anotherBrowser/angular
ends up having poor performance due to chrome specific features. Will
developers turn to a more evenly supported framework to avoid performance
issue or will the other browsers be forced to ensure good performance to avoid
being considered as "slow" because of angular apps ?

